# new rom for my inc2



## rhcreed (Mar 29, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: Verizon

Optional:: Debloated

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Custom Settings

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
I've had my inc2 for a little over a year. Finally sick of the bloat that verizon stuck me with. Looking for suggestions on a stable, ics based rom to flash. Just want something solid that doesn't have a ton of bugs that will let me keep it clean.
Currently running stock everything, not rooted or anything.
Any suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.
Thx!


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Your posting in the wrong forum. This is development threads only.


----------

